# Welches Mainboard? Z370? H370? oder Z390? Benötige viel SATA...



## Takeda (28. September 2018)

*Welches Mainboard? Z370? H370? oder Z390? Benötige viel SATA...*

Hallo miteinander,

demnächst steht bei mir eine Rechner-Aufrüstung vor. 
Mein Rechner mit dem i5-3570K wird ersetzt samt Mainboard, RAM, CPU und Gehäuse (und Netzteil?). Platten nutze ich weiter, so wie die GTX 1070 Ti und meine Soundkarte (extra Adapter 1xPCIe->2xPCI aus China besorgt).

Da ich ein Freund vieler Festplatten bin (Bilder- und Video-Bearbeitung neben dem Zocken) brauche ich einige SATA-Anschlüsse (mindestens 6, besser 8) und möchte aber auch nicht auf andere Schmankerls verzichten, wie bspweise USB3.1 Gen2.
Geplant sind auch M.2-SSDs mit PCIe-Anbindung als Boot-Platten. 

In den letzten PCGH-Ausgaben wurde das Anbindungs-Thema ja schon öfter mal aufgegriffen, dass der Z370 da etwas verküppelt ist im Gegensatz zu den 14nm-Varianten bspweise dem H370. Das sieht man leider auch in den Manuals dazu.

Bspweise gibt's bei ASRock Fatal1ty Z370 Gaming K6 den Vermerk:
"* M2_1, SATA3_0 and SATA3_1 share lanes. If either one of
them is in use, the others will be disabled.
* M2_2, SATA3_4 and SATA3_5 share lanes. If either one of
them is in use, the others will be disabled."

und beim ASRock  Fatal1ty H370 Performance: 
"* If M2_1 is occupied by a SATA-type M.2 device, SATA_2 will
be disabled.
* If M2_2 is occupied by a SATA-type M.2 device, SATA_1 will
be disabled.
* If M2_2 is occupied by a PCIE-type M.2 device, SATA_0 will
be disabled."

Das verwirrt mich ziemlich arg. Erster Absatz (Z370) heißt für mich, dass man generell nur einen von beiden SATA-Ports nutzen kann, was wahrscheinlich falsch ist und lediglich heißt, dass sobald eine SATA-M.2 eingesteckt ist, einer von beiden nicht mehr geht oder? Oder sind dort wirklich eigentlich von 6 SATA-Steckplätzen nur 4 nutzbar, weil sich die ersten beiden Pärchen wirklich die lanes blockieren? Vor allem das trotzdem, wenn ich PCIe-M.2 nutze? Oder ist das wiederum nur so zu verstehen, dass das nur bei SATA-M.2 zuschlägt? Ich mein das Board hat ja zwei weitere SATAIII-Steckplätze mit einem ASMedia-Controler angebunden, deshalb fiel mir das mit den physischen 8 Plätzen auch gleich ins Auge.

Hingegen würde ich beim H370-Board den M2_1 ohne Bedenken mit einer PCIe-M.2 belegen können, hingegen würde dann trotzdem der zweite bei PCIe auch einen SATA-Anschluss abschalten? beim ASUS PRIME Z370-A gibt's ganz ähnliche Formulierungen, aber für den Z370. Leider nicht aus dem Manual kopierbar. Für M2_1 das gleiche wie beim Asrock H370 für M2_2 allerdings, dass dann SATA_56 geshared werden, wenn PCIex4-M.2 im Einsatz. 

Beim ASUS ROG STRIX H370-F GAMING wiederrum steht nur etwas vom lane-sharing des M2_1 im SATA-Modus.

Jetzt wäre die Frage: Der Z390 ist doch im Grunde nur ein H370 + Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten oder? Oder hat dieser wiederrum auch 24 statt 20 PCIe-Lanes zur Verfügung, so wie der Z370 jetzt auch?

Weil dann stell ich mir die Frage, ob eine gute PCIe-SATA-Adapter-Karte hier auch die Lösung sein könnte und ich mich nicht durch jedes Manual schlagen muss, weil da doch jeder Hersteller ein ganz anderes Süppchen kocht. 

Diese Frage würde vllt. gar nicht auftauchen, wenn da grad nicht so ein Rumoren im CPU-/Mainboard-Markt wäre. Weil der i7-8700K hat's mir schon angetan. Wenn dann allerdings vllt. der i9-9700 erschwinglich für mich wird, greif ich gleich zu dem, aber dann am besten gleich zu nem Z390-Board, das aber wohl nicht gleich mit rauskommt. Also dann doch lieber ein H370, bei dem ich dann mit weniger Einschränkungen diesbezüglich zu kämpfen habe? Oder einfach noch zwei, drei Monate warten? (Ihr wisst ja sicher, wie qualvoll Warten sein kann)

Wenn ihr jetzt verwirrt seid, dann wisst ihr, wie ich mich fühle. Danke für jede Hilfe.


----------



## DARPA (28. September 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard? Z370? H370? oder Z390? Benötige viel SATA...*

Bei dem z370 board ist es so, sobald du ne M.2 einbaust (scheint egal zu sein ob SATA oder PCIe), dann werden pro M.2 2 SATA Ports deaktiviert. Ohne M.2 kannst du alle SATA Ports nutzen.
Bei dem h370 wird pro M.2 nur ein SATA Port deaktiviert.

z390 boards kommen in ca. 2 Wochen raus. Die haben 24 PCH Lanes wie der z370. Aber durch integriertes USB 3.1 + WIFI/BT mehr freie Resourcen.
Wie du sagst gibt es Boards mit Zusatzcontroller für extra SATA Ports. Mehr als 8 hat man aber meistens nicht. Je nachdem wieviele Laufwerke du nun insgesamt verbauen willst, macht eine Zusatzkarte Sinn.

Wenn du aber mehrere PCIe SSDs verbauen willst und diese auch performant nutzt (also zwischen diesen hin und her kopierst), ist eine HEDT Plattform sinnvoller. Da sich bei z370/390 alle PCIe Lanes eine gemeinsame Bandbreite teilen.


----------



## Takeda (28. September 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard? Z370? H370? oder Z390? Benötige viel SATA...*

danke! Mir war das bspweise mit der gemeinsamen Bandbreiten-Teilung gar nicht so bewusst. Kann man zu dem Thema etwas tiefer nachlesen? Bei Intel selber finde ich da nicht wirklich was. Also ich hätte jetzt angenommen es gibt die CPU PEG 16x-Lanes und die 24 Lanes vom Chipsatz. Werden die 24 dann bspweise einfach auf eine 16er-Bandbreite runtergedrückt?


----------



## DARPA (28. September 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard? Z370? H370? oder Z390? Benötige viel SATA...*

Genau, 16 Lanes gehen von der CPU direkt zu den PCIe Slots, die werden dann üblicherweise für die GPU(s) verbraten.

Der Chipsatz hängt aber nur mit 4 Lanes an der CPU, dass heisst alle 24 Lanes teilen sich dieses Nadelör. Bei den meisten Systemen spielt das praktisch keine Rolle, da nie alle "Verbraucher" gleichzeitig am Anschlag laufen und daher die Bandbreite ausreicht.
Aber bei mehreren x4 PCIe SSDs wirds dann schon interessant. 


Hier ein Blockschema zum z390 (ist bei z370 vergleichbar).
DMI 3.0 entspricht PCIe GEN3 x4


----------



## Takeda (28. September 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard? Z370? H370? oder Z390? Benötige viel SATA...*

aaah, das DMI 3.0 also. Klar, ergibt Sinn. Hab jetzt auch grad mal beim Intel X299 geschaut, der hat ja auch nur n DMI 3.0 :/  selbst der AMD X399 hat nur nen x4-Link? nähere Infos zum Interface dort finde ich nirgends und die Infos zum Chipsatz auf der AMD-page sind ja wohl auch... naja, n Scherz. Wobei ich bei AMD davon ausgehen muss, dass hier PCIe direkt von der CPU aus angesteuert wird, korrekt?

Welcher Chipsatz käme denn hierfür in Frage? Gefühlt würde ich also für eine hohe Daten-Schaufel-Performance über PCIe-SSDs nicht um n AMD (zumindest momentan) drumrum kommen wa?

Aber gut. Ich denk ehrlich gesagt, dass ich für meine 24 MPx-Bilder mit Lightroom und Photoshop mit ner M.2 PCIe SSD und SATA SSDs doch ganz gut hinkommen werde, trotz dem DMI 3.0  Zwar hat man für Lightroom und PS am besten mehrere Laufwerke ( Optimieren der Leistung von Photoshop CC -> Arbeitsvolumes verwalten                 ), aber das DMI ist da schnell genug sicherlich. Am ständigen Daten hin- und her kopieren bin ich ja dann auch nicht. Da wird der Kartenleser, bzw. die USB-Verbindung viel eher ein Problem sein. Und, wenn PCIe vom Chipsatz dann noch etwas anderes ansteuert als Datenträger, ist es 'nur' die Soundkarte.

Muss ich beim Z390 auch davon ausgehen, dass M.2 SATA-Ports deaktiviert?


----------



## DARPA (28. September 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard? Z370? H370? oder Z390? Benötige viel SATA...*

Bei Intel X299 und AMD X399 haste mehr Lanes von der CPU, das ist der entscheidende Unterschied. 
X399 = 64
X299 = 28 bzw 40 je nach CPU

Was willst du denn alles mit dem PC machen? Wie ist die Verteilung? Hobby oder Beruf?

Auch beim z390 wird es Lanesharing geben. So ein riesen Unterschied zum z370 ist er nicht.


----------



## Takeda (29. September 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard? Z370? H370? oder Z390? Benötige viel SATA...*

ah, got it! 

Alles nur Hobby. Zocken, Fotobearbeitung, Videobearbeitung, Audiobearbeitung, embedded Software-Entwicklung, streaming-plattform für andere Geräte in der Wohnung. Aber gewiss nicht alles gleichzeitig.

wenn ich mir die entsprechenden i7/i9-....X -Prozessoren so anschau und für die gleiche Leistung die Preise vergleiche, dann wären die zusätzlichen Lanes für mich ein gefühlt sehr hoher Aufpreis. Wozumal die Gaming-Leistung für mich primär mehr zählt als die Anwendungsleistung. Und vom alten i5 is das sowieso n Sprung und selbst mit dem läuft's aktuell (für Bild- und Video-Bearbeitung womöglich auch aufgrund der Laufwerks-Aufteilung) doch ziemlich flott für meine Zwecke. würde ich jetz zu einem i7-9700 greifen, hätte ich dann sogar doppelt so viel Kerne gepaart mit wesentlich höherer Leistung pro Kern. Nach ersten Infos ja sogar noch über dem aktuellen i7-8700K Und die aktuellen Adobe-Programme skalieren normalerweise gut mit mehr Kernen. Das allein sollte mir schon reichen 

Nun gut, dann werd ich mir wohl von den kommenden Z390-Boards mal die Manuals um den Kopf haun, wenn sie draußen sind 

Und ich schätze im nächsten 6-Jahreszyklus würde ich super damit rumkommen  Wozumal der alte Rechner ja auch nicht verschwinden wird. Wahrscheinlich werd ich dann rumheulen, weil der nächste Nachfolger PCIe4 oder 5 kann. Aber so is das ja meistens.


----------



## NuVirus (29. September 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard? Z370? H370? oder Z390? Benötige viel SATA...*

Wenn du schon vor hast mehrere zu kaufen ist das beste wohl direkt einfach eine ausreichend große M2 SSD zu kaufen und einfach nur eine zu nutzen, dann kannst ja für die nicht so kritischen Anwendungen einfach noch ne große normale SSD kaufen spart eh deutlich Geld


----------



## Takeda (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard? Z370? H370? oder Z390? Benötige viel SATA...*

hab ja schon ne 1 TB SSD (hauptsächlich als schnell ladender Bild- und Videospeicher und inzwischen teils Games), zwei 4 TB HDDs (zeitweilige Archivierung, ich weiß da muss ein NAS her, kommt noch), eine 2 TB HDD (random stuff und viel viel viel Musik, mag Spotify nicht, kauf's lieber und lads runter als flac, meine Anlage braucht ja auch guten Input), eine 256 MB SSD (damals als game-platte gedacht, schnell voll , auch als Arbeitsvolume für Bearbeitungsprogramme) und ne alte 64 GB SSD (auf der immer noch mein OS läuft...). Werden teils dann auch ersetzt natürlich  Achja. was bisher immer brach liegt is das DVD-Laufwerk. Das H77-Board hatte sich mal von seinen USB-Controllern verabschiedet. Dann gab's leider nur noch Z75-Boards. Und die hatten nur 6 statt 8 SATA-Anschlüssen. Aber wann leg ich schon mal ne DVD ein...

Bilder brauchen leider massig Platz. Ein 24MPx-RAW mit 12/14Bit hat halt schon je Bild 24-25 MB. Wenn man das nach dem Bearbeiten noch in ein PSD umsetzt um weitere Modifikationen vorzunehmen kommt nochmal ne 80-100 MB-Datei dazu und am Schluss das JPG auch mit bis zu 12 MB. Archiviert werden da hauptsächlich nur die RAWs mit den Katalog-Informationen, sprich den Farbeinstellungen . Das kann Adobe LR ganz gut. Also, wenn mal ne NAS kommt dann is schonmal generell etwas mehr Platz im Rechner und dann landen da auch größere SSDs drinnen.


----------



## seahawk (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard? Z370? H370? oder Z390? Benötige viel SATA...*

Ich habe mir dafür einen Wechselrahmen gekauft. Dadurch liegt nur noch die SSD (OS), SSD (Spiele) und eine große HDD dauerhaft im Rechner. Zwei weitere 4TB HDDs setzte ich bei Bedarf in den Wechselrahmen und diese dienen nur als Sicherung der eingebauten 4TB HDD. Vorteil ist halt, dass niemals alle Bilder-HDDs im Rechner sind und somit gut schützt vor Überspannung oder Rechnerdefekten.


----------



## Takeda (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard? Z370? H370? oder Z390? Benötige viel SATA...*

oh, danke für den Denkanstoß! Klingt auch nach was. Manchmal kommt man nicht auf die einfachsten Sachen...


----------



## Takeda (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard? Z370? H370? oder Z390? Benötige viel SATA...*

also es ist jetzt ein MSI MAG Z390 TOMAHAWK geworden. 6 SATA-Anschlüsse und ein M.2 über PCIe gleichzeitig nutzbar + ein Sharkoon Wechselrahmen  und dann zwei USB 3-Header, was gut passt zum Fractal Design R6 und dem Wechselrahmen, die beide jeweils einen internen USB 3-Anschluss besitzen. Und dazu zwei LAN-Anschlüsse, die ich für ein kleines Heimnetzwerk benötige.

Das ASRock fiel jetzt raus, weil selbst bei den neuen Z390 haben die immer noch das Problem, dass M.2 bei den günstigen Modellen nicht ohne SATA-Abschaltung nutzbar ist. Und bei den teureren ist es dann auch nur der dritte M.2-Slot, der ohne Abschaltung funktioniert (Infos aus dem Manual).

Da werde ich nun die Katalog-Datei auf einem fest installierten Laufwerk speichern und die Bilder dann zum Archivieren auf externe Platten schieben. 
Jetzt noch warten auf den i7-9700K 

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## DeFi (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welches Mainboard? Z370? H370? oder Z390? Benötige viel SATA...*

Will jetzt kein extra Thema aufmachen, aber haben die Z370 Boards alle das Problem, dass pro M.2 zwei Sata Anschlüsse wegfallen? Dann bräuchte ich ja mindestens fünf SATA-Anschlüsse wenn ich zwei M.2 SSDs verbauen will


----------

